
Show HN: A Hand-Drawn QR Code Alternative - samfpetersen
http://www.meshtag.com
======
gbl08ma
Unfortunately, and unlike a QR code, the data is not encoded in the drawing
itself, which means an Internet connection is always needed. For URL sharing
the Internet connection requirement is not so much of a problem (you'd always
need that connection for browsing to the URL, unless it's a local or data
URL), for everything else it may be.

Also, once the Meshtag service goes down or closes for good, all tags become
impossible to read, which pretty much puts me off of using this for any
permanent purposes. I suppose it will also have to deal with copyright
infringement issues (and there would need to be a mechanism for submitting
DMCA notices), but don't take my word for it. Related: it's easier to censor.

Whether these disadvantages are enough to make up for the fact that the codes
can be drawn by hand, and can expire, only time can tell.

By the way, if this could be made to use squares instead of triangles, I guess
it would be easier to draw on grid paper.

~~~
mFixman
This is more like an URL shortener than like a QR code.

~~~
rgawdzik
A URL shortener that requires a proprietary app instead of a web browser.

~~~
justinator
and costs money, lest your shortened URL "expires"

------
mrb
This is nothing more than a (pointlessly!) complex URL shortener... Meshtags
are exactly equivalent to the following hypothetical service which I call
"SuperNumericShortener":

1\. Pick any random number, say 1234. This is your identifier.

2\. Register this identifier and your URL at SuperNumericShortener.com

3\. Write "SNS-1234" anywhere you want.

4\. Install a fancy smartphone app that can take a picture of a writing and
recognize "SNS-1234".

5\. The app opens your browser to
[http://SuperNumericShortener.com/1234](http://SuperNumericShortener.com/1234)
which redirects to whatever URL you chose.

That's it. Oh and you can pay to reserve short identifiers (since they are
likely to be claimed by other users of the service).

And for some reason meshtags use triangular shapes instead of numbers. Maybe
it makes the concept look fancier than what it really is. Or maybe the author
thought it would be easier to recognize a meshtag than detecting the shape
"SNS" and do OCR to extract the following identifier? Either way, "SNS-1234"
is easier to memorize, faster to draw, can be communicated in writing and
speech. All advantages that meshtags lack.

Edit: here is something I would really want: in my Android Chrome address bar,
next to the microphone icon, I want a camera icon that lets me snap a picture
of a written URL, and opens it directly. No obscure QR code, meshtag, or
whatever.

~~~
starshadowx2
Google Goggles will open up a written URL just from a picture. For handwritten
ones I think it just has to be really legible but for printed ones it works
easily.

------
CPLX
It's a confusing solution for a problem that does not exist, which is how to
use a pen to draw readable shapes, a problem many of us learned how to solve
in elementary school.[0]

[0]
[http://www.auburn.edu/academic/education/reading_genie/lette...](http://www.auburn.edu/academic/education/reading_genie/letters.html)

~~~
sherjilozair
Sorry, but the problem is how to use a pen to draw _machine_ readable shapes.
Machines find reading QR codes and OP's triangles easier than reading letters.

~~~
IanCal
If you wrote numbers or letters as precisely as the triangles are drawn in the
example, I doubt computers would have much of a problem reading them. We've
got fast algorithms for digit classification that are pretty much perfect on
the MNIST dataset with just 0.21% error (and I'm pretty sure there are errors
in the dataset itself, which brings the real error rate down). MNIST is an
easy image recognition task compared to others but it's not done with clearly
written numbers.

Here's an example of some that were misclassified by an algorithm:
[http://www.concordia.ca/content/concordia/en/research/cenpar...](http://www.concordia.ca/content/concordia/en/research/cenparmi/resources/herosvm/_jcr_content/content-
main/image_0.img.gif/1422905661053.gif)

~~~
ricardobeat
Machine-readable codes also have space-efficient error correction built in,
something that plain text does not support. A text label can become unusable
with the loss of a single character.

~~~
IanCal
Only if the code has no error correction built in. If the code is presented to
the user to write down it's perfectly possible to have redundancy in the code.

~~~
ricardobeat
Then it's not plain text anymore (not human readable)...

~~~
IanCal
How so? You can easily have error correcting codes that are human readable.

------
samfpetersen
Thought I'd clarify generally a little bit. QR codes definitely have a lot of
advantages over Meshtag - and they're perfect for what they do. I'm by no
means suggesting this could "replace" QR codes.

Where Meshtag fits in is that it's aimed at users and not companies. I think a
large reason most people don't scan QR codes is because they assume they're
just trying to sell you something. But if you saw a meshtag that somebody drew
on a wall somewhere, wouldn't you be curious?

Also, thanks for all the feedback! I have dreamed of being on hacker news
since I started coming here. Any UI/UX designers in the Boston area, hit me up
if you want to get involved!

~~~
lcfg
Actually, when I see MeshTags I assume "they're" just trying to sell me an
cumbersome url shortening serivce.

By the way, the assumption that people don't/won't use QR codes is wrong.
Here's one example: Chinese associate QR codes with product information (ex.:
scanning a code on a bottle of soda).

Many people don't use QR codes but I think your assumption (QR codes will
evermore be perceived as commercials) is totally off base.

------
Dru89
Even though everyone else is talking about this as an impractical solution, I
think it's clever at least.

I don't know that I would ever use it, but I like the novel concept of it. If
this was just a for-fun kind of project, I'd think it was pretty awesome. If
you're trying to market it as a business, you're going to run into all the
problems everyone else has already mentioned.

~~~
logn
Yes, I think people are missing the point. It's not like the author is
proposing an IETF standard or claiming this fixes some inherent problem with
URLs. It's a novelty and is aesthetically pleasing.

I could see someone making stuff on Etsy stitching/drawing this in as a
signature that links to their homepage.

------
bengali3
Sam, Cool stuff. I get what you're doing here, but from these comments I think
QR code reference really throws people off. While comparing to QR might
explain how it works, I would do my best to position this as nothing like QR
codes (and highlight use cases that make it unique from QR) to avoid the
comparison.

~~~
samfpetersen
Thanks! I think you're right, I'm going to get rid of the QR code reference in
the landing page headline. Maybe just 'Hand-drawn, scannable web links'. I
will then have an FAQ box that says 'How is this different than a QR code?'
where I list a lot of the feedback I got from this thread.

~~~
bengali3
Agreed. There's still no easy way to get from physical to digital. Be sure to
focus on the problem you are solving. Show how many mediums can be used as
well to solve the problem. (chalk, toothpicks, box of pencils, bricks etc.)
Maybe even one page dedicated to each use case. (retailers, restaurants,
street performers, celeb events, app unlock codes, etc) some other thoughts:

How can I get someone walking by my restaurant/store who has a question or is
looking for more info to interact with my website and get today's coupon?

Be sure to allow camera photos/screenshots to be used via app. If I can scan a
tag i see in a video or on a page then that's one more use case.

Your tag is simple enough, can I draw it myself in your app if it doesn't
scan, or correct it if its unrecognizable? Knowing I can sketch it manually in
your app might avoid some frustration.

Maybe reach out to some snapchat star and brainstorm innovative use cases you
can highlight (xyz was here etc?) good luck!

------
jmount
Hand drawn alternative to QR codes? Writing the URL down in letters?

~~~
dsr_
If the problem is machine recognition of handwriting, the Graffiti alphabet is
both human readable and writable and easy enough for a 32MHz 68030-ish CPU to
recognize in realtime.

~~~
puetzk
Graffiti is recognized by observing the strokes (direction, turns, etc) _as it
is drawn_ , with each pen lift/touch marking the characters. This is quite a
different problem from doing OCR on it in a photograph, where you can
(hopefully) see the shapes, but you do not know where the strokes began and
ended.

------
cwmma
> No. Unlike QR codes, meshtags of any color on any background can be scanned.
> There just needs to be enough contrast between the meshtag and its
> background, and the background must be a solid color.

qr codes can be any color, just need to have enough contrast, also depending
on the redundancy level of it you can actually omit a significant fraction of
the qr code and still have it scan

~~~
ryan-c
You can take it up to 11 like this:
[http://files.rya.nc/qr.png](http://files.rya.nc/qr.png)

~~~
function_seven
I don't see anything on your blog about how that QR code can possibly work (I
just scanned it, it does work, but my eyes tell me that's impossible)

You have any background on how that QR was constructed?

~~~
ryan-c
The very short explanation:

* Split source image into red, green, and blue channels

* Run through the halftone qr generator[0]

* Recombine resulting QR codes into an RGB image

* Average combined QR codes with the source image

I'll probably post an article walking through the process using imagemagick
some time next in August.

0\.
[http://vecg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/Projects/SmartGeometry/halftone_QR/...](http://vecg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/Projects/SmartGeometry/halftone_QR/halftoneQR_sigga13.html)

------
pavedwalden
Damn, whole lot of hate in these comments. Chill out guys, nobody's trying to
kill QR codes here.

samfpetersen, you made a cool thing. Expiration of small tags is an
interesting way to solve the landgrab problem. I think these would be _fun_ to
use and I hope I see some around.

~~~
csbrooks
All the snarky and negative comments on anything that gets created here is
really turning me off. Been using HN for a long time, but it might be time to
move on.

~~~
ansgri
OT On snarky and negative comments: you haven't seen habrahabr.ru, a site that
fills the niche of HN for Russian speakers almost exactly and is sort of most
respected here in tech. It has good articles and often publishes Russian
translations of top HN items with about a week's delay. AND it feels like
you're walking into a prison cell full of uncivilized criminals cursing at
each other when you get to the comments.

The HN culture is very very good.

~~~
Kluny
I agree, it's the best I've seen on the internet. Still, I wonder if it would
do any good if the site admins would post some kind of civility reminder every
month or so, to remind people what good conduct looks like - with examples.

------
LukeB_UK
I don't really get why I'd use a Meshtag over a QR code.

Pretty much everyone has a QR reader already, whereas this requires people to
download a new app (for no real gain on their part either). It also requires
them to have an internet connection, which for any thing other than a URL, is
really not necessary.

The problem it says it's trying to solve, making them drawable, isn't really a
problem at all. I've never wanted/needed to draw a QR code, that's what we
have text for.

~~~
tyrust
> I don't really get why I'd use a Meshtag over a QR code.

They look cooler. QR codes are obviously computer readable nonsense. Many have
complained about how ugly QR codes are. This is a nicer looking alternative.

That said, your criticisms are valid. Meshtags probably aren't going to
replace QR codes, but they may inspire a nicer replacement.

------
derefr
I think everyone here who's pointing out that this is equivalent to a link
shortener is missing something: the majority of QR codes in existence right
now... are encodings of link-shortener URLs.

~~~
Schwolop
There's a big difference between QR codes ("Quick Response") - which I agree
are mostly encodings of links and shortened links - and Data Matrix encodings
of generic data. Both _look_ like black and white squares, and can often be
read by smartphones.

Either way, you make a valid point!

(As an aside, I don't know how many QR codes are out there, but for one of my
products we're intending to print 10^8 data matrix codes this year, of which
there'll be perhaps 1000 batches, i.e. only 1000 different codes.)

------
qqueue
This is cool, though as said in the other comments, it's unfortunate that the
readability of the codes are tied to the availability of the service, like a
URL shortener, i.e., not very mesh.

Did you do much research onto the actual "serialization format" of the tags?
Aesthetically they are nice, but I wonder how deep the rabbit hole goes for
drawable-but-not-necessarily-human-readable dense formats, which is a slightly
different utility function than regular written languages. I imagine there's
some overlap with the psychology of memorizing passwords which are opaque
semantically, but still need to be remembered.

------
foofoo55
I much prefer QR Codes as there is nothing to buy and their embedded data
makes them standalone. Meshtags seem more like a graphical version of bitly or
tinyurl.

------
2muchcoffeeman
I think a lot of people are missing the point here.

What we basically have is a pictograph URL shortener. This may be complex from
the computer side, but from a human side, this could be vastly simpler.

E.g: \- Draw a Triforce and go to Nintendos Zelda page. \- Draw a big
triangle, with a line across the top to make a mountain, and go to some page
about Everest or something.

And since it's the segments that matter, the possibilities are endless, spokes
of a bike wheel, a pizza, pacman, airplane. It also easier to remember than a
url, and if your memory is a bit fuzzy, just start drawing and you can figure
out if it looks funny.

Good job Sam!

------
dibbo
hey, this is wonderful. it would be great if street painters adopted this to
communicate with their audience. i would love to go into a tunnels with cool
street paintings and scan these signs and get access to playlists, videos and
messages that the painter wants us to visit. these cool triangles could become
symbols of an underground movement if promoted in these communities.

~~~
pulkitanand
Except that the meshtags won't last forever by design.

~~~
dibbo
"Small meshtags have lifespans that depend on their complexity. A simple tag
might only last for a week, while a more complex one might last for 6 months
or a year. Very complex tags will never expire. This prevents the simple tags
from being used up." So the mantra is, i guess, make it complex. Also leave it
to the imagination of a street painter, i am sure they will make art out of
it.

------
SchizoDuckie
So what happens when somebody just defaces one and draws a couple of extra
lines?

~~~
fla
You get a nice phishing attack :)

------
JoshTriplett
As a tag system, this doesn't seem to have any advantages compared to QR
codes, and it has several disadvantages (central authority, possible conflict,
only encodes the key rather than the direct value).

However, this system does have an advantage for other purposes: those where
the ability to reproduce it from memory is important. QR codes aren't
memorizable; meshtags seem more so. Consider how many people prefer Android
swipe-unlock patterns rather than PINs or passwords. Many people have good
spatial memories, much more so than their memory for arbitrary strings. You
could use this in cases where the property of being able to reproduce this
from memory is important. Figure out how many bits of entropy this can
represent, create and document a perfect 1:1 mapping between meshtags and an
encoding, and target use cases QR codes can't handle.

For that matter, how robust is this against minor errors, and how high-
resolution can you make it and still reliably resolve it? Can you pack this
more densely than a QR code and still reliably read it? If so, you've got
something particularly interesting.

------
rootedbox
I've never in my life wanted to draw a bar code or QR.. Also I can hand-write
a URL which both a human and OCR can read. So this all seems pointless..
outside of it possibly being a fun exercise to par take in.

------
vessenes
I love this!

For it to be compelling, it needs to be readable in a bunch of iOS / Android
barcode scanners, though. Any plans there?

~~~
samfpetersen
That would be cool; they'd have to interact with the meshtag database in order
to retrieve the data. I can dream though!

~~~
vessenes
You should get in touch, offer to provide code and cut them some stock
options. It would help solve the big question of uptake for an investor.

------
birdsbolt
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW39Mt5kscQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW39Mt5kscQ)

Another interesting alternative. Prettier than QR and IMO meshtag.

------
ArekDymalski
After playing with your app for a while, I have following feedback: 1\. It
could be some kind of niche fun, for example in case of
urban/alternate/augmented reality games. 2\. Drawing properly recognized tags
requires significant skill - about 30% of my drawings weren't recognized at
all. 3\. Some kind of scanning-progress-bar or other indicator wold be helpful
for impatient users :) Taking into account points 2 and 3, it would be
beneficial to improve users onboarding if you think about mass adoption.

------
joeld42
This is really clever, and solves a lot of the problems with QR codes. Not
just the hand-drawable-ness, these also look a lot better aesthetically.

~~~
CJefferson
It adds one huge problem -- there is no central authority I need to rely on
for QR codes. My QR codes can't get sold out from under me to someone with
more money, as these can.

~~~
Retra
That's the same disadvantage with a URL. If you just wrote "whatever.com" the
main problem is that you probably don't want to go to whatever.com, but some
child page. But the main reason the child page isn't it's own site (like
"whatever-child.com") is because you'd have to buy a new domain or go through
some registration mechanism to make it act like that.

But if you're willing to pay and register, why wouldn't you just write the URL
of the site you paid for and registered? Not only is it writable, but it's
human readable and type-able, too...

So the big advantage is that it's probably cheaper, (and maybe splashy and
fun.) And unless these get popular, nobody is going to know what it is, so you
have to write "Go to www.meshtag.com and download meshtag so that you can see
our message!" Which is a bit like hiding your product in someone else's store.

(But that's probably why I'm an unimaginative cynical clod.)

------
kefka
As many have already discussed that this is akin to a URL shortener, and not
stand alone (like QR is ), I have a different question.

Your app has in-app-purchases. Please provide examples how you are monetizing
this?

Also, I notice you use a G+ identity to tie all codes to, yet your pictures
shows "Anonymous" as creator. Is that really anonymous, or fakenonymous?

~~~
samfpetersen
As for monetization, I figured why the hell not. If somebody really wants to
buy a simple meshtag that they can memorize and reuse (maybe it has their
contact info), I'm not gonna stop them :). This isn't really a moneymaking
scheme, this is a side project and my first Android/iOS app.

As for anonymity, it's anonymous to other users. If you deselect the anonymous
checkbox when editing the tag, other users will see your name, and that's it

~~~
kefka
Please don't think I'm criticizing on your choice of monetization. Making
money to continue doing what you like is a pretty big cornerstone here at HN
:)

I was more curious what you were charging for.

Also, you're being discussed over on
[https://www.reddit.com/r/occult/comments/3esa6n/drawable_alt...](https://www.reddit.com/r/occult/comments/3esa6n/drawable_alternative_to_qr_codes_sigil/)

You really hit it with triangles / sigils and the occult. Perhaps a pivot? Too
small a market?

------
logfromblammo
So this is a program that can analyze an image for a structured drawing,
encode it as a unique bit-stream, and translate that bit-stream into a URL.

I can very easily draw "[https://goo.gl/e0aeeD"](https://goo.gl/e0aeeD") on a
chalkboard. Android users could use Google Goggles to grab the text without
typing it in, and paste the URL into Chrome. If I had to, I could leave off
the "[https://"](https://") part, and it could still work.

I get how it's easier to process the triangle-based image into a usable bit-
stream than it is to do OCR, but how does that make things easier for the
user?

------
jaydub
There was a Media Lab project that did something similar 2 years ago -- and is
open source [https://github.com/JeremyRubin/Graffiti-
codes](https://github.com/JeremyRubin/Graffiti-codes)

------
kragen
So, even though this is kind of fake (it’s more like a hand-drawn UPC barcode
alternative), a _real_ hand-drawn QR-code alternative is something I’ve been
thinking about doing for a while. In particular, I was thinking that matrix
parity codes like the ones schoen at the EFF discovered in printer dots
[https://w2.eff.org/Privacy/printers/docucolor/](https://w2.eff.org/Privacy/printers/docucolor/)
would be an ECC that’s practical to compute by hand, and then you could draw
ECC-correctable matrix barcodes with a pencil.

Has anybody done this?

------
alexchamberlain
Although I agree that this doesn't seem like the most useful idea, I do think
it is really cool and it sounds like some interesting image processing.

To the OP, how did you come up with the idea? Is the algorithm from image to
URL complicated?

------
wrigby
I really like this - I think it would be an awesome way for people in cities
to leave ephemeral easter eggs with chalk on a brick wall, for instance. Just
because a lot of folks don't see the business value or purely technical use
doesn't mean it's not awesome.

Or maybe make a meshtag scavenger hunt, with each tag leading to the next
clue. Sure, you could do it with a QR code, but these look cooler, are
ephemeral by nature, and have more of a fun feel to them.

The image processing code was probably really fun to write, too. Kudos on a
really awesome project.

------
chncdcksn
A problem I see with this is recognition. A QR code can be printed onto a
piece of paper with no further information attached, and even some less-techy
people will know what to do with it, because it's clearly a QR code. These
drawings are pretty ambiguous, and unless it catches on with the less-techy
crowd you'd have to add an attached note "Go download the Meshtag app to read
this!", which would probably not happen too often.

They are however, much prettier than regular QR codes. :)

------
mickdarling
Has anyone tried anything like this, but instead of posting the information
associated with the tag in a private database, to post that info into the
Bitcoin Blockchain?

------
felipesabino
Doesn't it look like a replacement for the (dead) Microsoft Tag [1] ?

[1] [https://tag.microsoft.com](https://tag.microsoft.com)

------
discordianfish
I think this is a great idea. I'm surprised to see so many negative feedback.
To me the great thing about it compared to a QR code is that you can draw it
by hand which also means you can cheaply make it as big as you need it.

The aspect that it depends on a central service make it less dependable than
an QR code and I'm wondering if this could be fixed. Still, I think it's a
really interesting idea.

------
fuzzywalrus
QR codes and such I imagine will fade as more applications support live OCR.
Its only a matter of time before phones will ship with the native app using
text detection to make hyperlinks clickable from the camera app. There's
already text grabber and the like on iOS/Android. This seems like a stop-gap.
It's cool but I just can't see using it.

------
biot

      "A meshtag is a "drawable barcode" that you can create
       by drawing straight line segments at 6 different angles."
    

I count only three angles. The entire grid can be constructed via a series of
parallel lines extending infinintely: one horizontal, one diagonal left, one
diagonal right. There aren't any other angles.

~~~
samfpetersen
This is what I need you guys for!

------
femto113
This could be useful for dead-drop style communications. Should be easier for
two people to memorize how to draw a reasonably complex shape than an
arbitrary string of bits, numbers, or letters. If you can do that there's no
risk of leaking the drop location: just draw it, scan it to check the drop,
then destroy the drawing.

~~~
blinks
If the system was namespaced, it'd be even better -- essentially make Meshtag
just the translation layer (drawing to id), and then pass that identifier into
any backend you like.

------
leni536
I would only be interested in the retrieval of the raw data of a meshtag. It's
of course smaller than the shortened url. I always wanted to make a simple
method to mark my handwritten notes, scan them, then the scanned pages
"organize themselves" by the hand drawn tag (in this case meshtag) at the top
right corner.

------
meta_AU
Or you can colour a QR in by hand (I did this to test the concept of storing
128bit salts on custom credit cards).
[http://imgur.com/ClCeHAj](http://imgur.com/ClCeHAj)

------
pnut
I mean this honestly. Do people actually even use QR codes?

Filling up your phone with a bunch of hi-res pictures of bar codes, not to
mention having to load: 1\. QR code app 2\. camera app 3\. browser app

These things are 100% in the gimmick column in my life.

~~~
theon144
Well, it kinda does show that you've never used QR codes, otherwise you'd know
that all of this is pretty much handled by the app. Which means:

No need to store the hi-res pictures of bar codes; no need to load up camera
ap, as that's handled by the QR code app; no need to load up the browser,
since a small embedded one appears to open the link, as a rule.

That said, yeah, it's 100% a gimmick. I have only seen one or two problems for
which QR codes really made sense, and none of them included scanning a URL
with your phone.

~~~
pnut
Guilty as charged!

------
d-crane
Personally, I think this really cool and hope it sticks around for awhile. If
I saw meshtag graffiti, I would absolutely scan it, and that's the kind of use
that's exciting to me. Awesome stuff!

------
amelius
How many bits can it encode? I bet not many. And I bet it is far easier to
just write down two or three characters like "Am3" or "IX8" and use OCR to
extract the information.

------
nadams
I think it's a mix of QR code plus Microsoft Tag. Tag suffers from the problem
of requiring an internet connection but they do provide stats on how many
people scanned the tag.

------
andars
This is really neat! It does seem like it is much more prone to error than QR
codes, though. Would a meshtag that is rotated 120 degrees represent the same
one or a different one?

~~~
samfpetersen
Same one!

------
EvilPopsicleDog
Very novel, but I feel like its fundamentally flawed; for most people it would
easier to remember a URL than it would be to remember a 'meshtag'.

------
zenojevski
I still remember how this went.

Connect the dots… la, la, la-la.

[http://i.imgur.com/FZrXlee.png](http://i.imgur.com/FZrXlee.png)

------
transfire
Funny, not long ago I created a writing system that worked on the same
principle. It proved a bit too unwieldy for writing but it was a fun exercise.

~~~
Vexs
Have you heard of elian script? This reminds me a bit of it. Also, elian
script is fairly easy to write once you get the hang of it, if you were very
good at it it could be faster than the latin alphabet, as it takes less
movements per character.

~~~
transfire
Just looked it up. Interesting. Thanks.

------
DiThi
Does it bother anyone else that the screenshot shows an hexagon that doesn't
match the angle of the triangles?

------
x0n
Methinks you overestimate the ability of people to draw proportionally. Or at
all. :)

------
lost_name
Why does the app require a Google+ login? What needs verification?

~~~
samfpetersen
I used Google+ so that you wouldn't need to create a user id / password. Each
tag that you create is "owned" by you, and you probably wouldn't want other
people to edit it (though there is an option to "unlock" a tag so that they
can). It doesn't user your Google+ info, it's just for verification

~~~
anonova
For creation and updating, I can see why you would want to authenticate and
authorize users, but there should should still be a way to have the app go
into a read only state if all I want to do is scan.

------
HappyTypist
As people have pointed out, this tag is reliant on the service operating. What
about using Bitcoin's blockchain to store URLs/bytes? Make the tag a digest of
a public key. Physical and digital graffiti.

------
Torgo
Is there an API and intents for this?

------
adamkochanowicz
This is a great idea!

------
ctdonath
One word: graffiti.

------
jclancy93
f __k the haters. its a cool idea.

